# How much should a 14.2 - 14.3 Cob weigh?



## CobsGalore (19 September 2012)

For all those who have middle - heavyweight cobs, do you know how much they weigh, and how much they should weigh?

Also, what is a good steady (and safe) weight loss amount for an overweight horse?

My cob has gone from 532 to 518 on the weight tape in 2-3 weeks, does this sound ok?


----------



## sophiebailey (19 September 2012)

I have what I'd say is a middleweight 14.3 and he weight tapes around 400kg last time I checked  he's carrying a bit of podge at the moment though so might be more.

Have you had a go at condition scoring? This is usually an easier way to tell if your horse is too fat or too thin as weight tapes can sometimes be misleading as they're not the most accurate of things


----------



## Jools1234 (19 September 2012)

thats sounds heavy to me but as said weigh tapes are not always very accurate, my 15.1hh light/medium cob is about 460 atm and she is a bit fat


----------



## Twinkley Lights (19 September 2012)

I think he is a tad heavy my 15.1 hh old chap was just above that if that helps.  I have never had to worry about them losing too much as getting it off them in the first place is hard.


----------



## MrsNorris (19 September 2012)

My 15hh heavyweight is now about 495kg by weigh tape, down from 540kg. Think he still needs to lose a bit more tho, would like him to be about 480 on the tape. Think he probably weighs a lot more than the tape says tho, they are notoriously inaccurate!!


----------



## Kallibear (19 September 2012)

Mine's about 480kg although the weight tape is useless.

What does his condition score say? Far more effective than weight tapes.


----------



## MissTyc (19 September 2012)

My 14.3hh cob is 450kg on weight tape but 380kg on the vet's scales! Don't really trust the weight tape now! He has a big barrel but is lean!


----------



## CobsGalore (19 September 2012)

I would condition score him at a 4 which is why I am trying to get the weight off him, and using the weight tape to monitor that. It would it be interesting to know what he actually weighs as I know tapes aren't very accurate.


----------



## maisieblu (19 September 2012)

My 14.3 cob was weighed in at the WHW showing show last weekend at 504 perfect weight and also won best condition and eventually supreme ridden [They are pretty hot on weights and conditions naturally!!!


----------



## **Vanner** (19 September 2012)

My Hw 15hh boy is 600kg on scales.  As heavy as he is allowed.


----------



## saffytessa (19 September 2012)

Well bareing in mind that she weigh taped at 495KG looking like this (this is before I bought her)






She now weigh tapes at just over 600kg which is about 40 - 50kg heavier than I would like her to be. Luckily winter is just round the corner so will help shift some of that. This picture shows her carrying a bit too much blubber.







She looked well at about 560kg and she is about 14.2 on a tall day! 

I dont have access to scales so use the weigh tape as a guide to how much she has changed. Like Shivvy I've never worried about her losing too much 

So really it depends how they are built. Do you have pictures to show your improvements? It can be useful to look back at how they were to see how much better they are now


----------



## Woodytwoshoes (13 January 2022)

My 14h cob is weight taped at 418kg but am told he’s too fat!!


----------



## Polos Mum (13 January 2022)

You can get an independent nutritionist to come to you with portable scales and get an accurate weight. 

Tape is useful for trends but hopeless for actual weight and would depend on how full their belly is which will vary with how long after hay. 

Mine 14.3 wide not full cob was 580kgs on the scales. He wouldn't want to weigh any more. 
I had on loan a 13.2 narrow full cob that was 450kgs again with a bit to lose. 

Condition scoring is more useful than simple kgs - the BHS website has lots of good video's on how to do it. 

I think the accepted normal is when actively managing weight for the to decrease up to 0.5- 1% of weight per week so up to 5kgs per week for yours. 

Yours had done the top end of that but if only by tape I would think it's OK.


----------



## Polos Mum (13 January 2022)

This was mine about 2 weeks before being weighed at 580 kgs - lots to lose but not huge !


----------



## Errin Paddywack (13 January 2022)

Woodytwoshoes said:



			My 14h cob is weight taped at 418kg but am told he’s too fat!!
		
Click to expand...

Condition score would tell you a lot more than a weigh tape.  He does look very fat to me.


----------



## IrishMilo (13 January 2022)

Woodytwoshoes said:



			My 14h cob is weight taped at 418kg but am told he’s too fat!!
	View attachment 85774

Click to expand...

He is fat. Love his clip though - so smart!

This was my 14.2 at 400kg bang on according to the tape. I would have liked a bit more off him.


----------



## Woodytwoshoes (13 January 2022)

IrishMilo said:



			He is fat. Love his clip though - so smart!

This was my 14.2 at 400kg bang on according to the tape. I would have liked a bit more off him.






Click to expand...

Ah thanks, do love a fresh clip. 
yes I agree on the fatness, we are currently on a diet and being exercised at least 5 times a week!


----------



## I'm Dun (13 January 2022)

weight tapes arent accurate. My MW 14.1hh, hard eventing fit weighed 480kg on scales. My HW 14.2hh in good but soft condition weight nearly 100kgs a more. Hes a tank whereas the smaller pony is more pony shaped and sporty. I doubt a tape would reflect either accurately.


----------



## SEL (13 January 2022)

This is a really old thread!!

But a 14.3 heavy horse with a lot of bone weighed in at 640kg on the weighbridge and he was a little on the light side then.


----------



## Pippity (13 January 2022)

15hh HW cob recently weighbridged at 590kg. She has small fat pads and I can only feel her ribs if I really squish. I'm working to get 40kg off her. I've got no idea what she weightapes at. My experience is that weightapes are moderately accurate on TB or lightweight WB types, but miles out on cobs.




ETA: Whoops, just seen this is a zombie thread.


----------



## Sossigpoker (13 January 2022)

Woodytwoshoes said:



			My 14h cob is weight taped at 418kg but am told he’s too fat!!
	View attachment 85774

Click to expand...

Have you assessed him in terms of condition scoring , by area ?
I'm afraid he does look rather well covered so might be worth doing that.


----------



## Sossigpoker (13 January 2022)

I'd only use a weight tape to provide a bench mark against which you can monitor losses or gains ,rather than providing an actual weight.


----------



## Gloi (13 January 2022)

If you can get him weighed at the vets or by a feed company for an accurate measurement and also use a weightape you can then know how much to add or subtract from the weightape while you monitor weight change.


----------

